# [شرح كيفية عمل إستطلاع رأي فى المنتدي]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سلآم ونعمه للجميع .

شرح طريقة عمل إستطلاع رأي فى منتديات الكنيسه .







*1 ـ* سنقوم بإنشاء عنوان للموضوع كالمعتاد والطبيعي .

*2 ـ* نقوم بكتابة مُحتوي الموضوع .






*3 ـ* نقوم بالذهاب إلي الخيارات الإضافيه أسفل خانة إعتماد الموضوع الجديد .

*4 ـ *نقوم بتفعيل خيار [نعم أريد إضافة إستطلاع فى هذا الموضوع] . 

*5 ـ* نضع عدد الخيارات التي سيتم طرحها فى الاستطلاع بحد أقصي 10 خيارات للموضوع.

*6 ـ* نعتمد الإستطلاع الجديد من خلال نافذة الخيارات الأضافيه

*ـ ـ ـ*

ستظهر هذه النافذه






سيتم تحويلك تلقائيا لخيارات الإستطلاع لتظهر كما فى الصوره التاليه .






*8 ـ* أضف سؤال الأستطلاع الذي تُريده .

*9 ـ* نضع عدد الخيارات المطروحه فى الاستطلاع 

*10 ـ* نقوم بكتابة الخيارات المطروحه فى الاستطلاع مع مراعاة أن تكون واضحه وقصيره .

*11 ـ* نقوم بكتابة عدد الايام لو أردنا أن يُغلق الاستطلاع تلقائياً بعد مرورها .

*12 ـ* نفعل هذا الخيار لو أردنا للعضو أن يصوت لأكثر من رأي .

*13 ـ* نفعل هذا الخيار لإظهار نتائج التصويت وماذا أختار كل عضو .أو جعله سري بعد تفعيله .

*14 ـ* نعتمد الاستطلاع الجديد

*15 ـ* ظهر الاستطلاع للأعضاء فى أعلي الموضوع
وظهور خانات التصويت كما فى الصوره التاليه .






_ـ ـ ـ_

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم .

صلوآ لإجلي آتمني .
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يباركك كريس . 

شرح رائع فعلا تسلم ايديك


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

رووووووووووعة اجى بمحله لأنه في كثثيرين مثلي عم يسألوا ازاي يعملوا استفتاء 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2014)

معلوات مفيدة لم اكن اعرفها


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

يُثبت للفائدة​


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت لفائدته 
ميرسي ماما امة لأنك ثبتيه


----------



## peace_86 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*إنت برنس البرانيس يا أخ كريس.. عارف كذا؟ 
هههههههههههه.. الرب يباركك*


----------

